# Meister Anker Chrono



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

This Meister Anker Chrono arrived today from the dreaded ebay.

Sellers pics



















Despite being described as â€œwatch and chrono functions working wellâ€ I can only get it to run for a couple of seconds before it stops.

The seller seems honest & there is no issue with getting a refund, however I really like the watch and would prefer to get it running.

I believe the movt is the same EB8420, pin lever escapement, 18,000 A/H, 17 jewel movt as found in the 60â€™s Sorna chrono (amongst others)

Sorna movt










So the question is, if I send it off for repair (I'm thinking Roy or Steve Burrage) are parts going to be readily available if needed to fix it or is it going to cost an arm & a leg to get running?

Any comments / advice appreciated

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

mutley said:


> I believe the movt is the same EB8420, pin lever escapement, 18,000 A/H, 17 jewel movt as found in the 60â€™s Sorna chrono (amongst others)
> 
> Sorna movt
> 
> ...


I wouldn't spend much repairing a pin lever movement. I'd try to find a good movement and swap it or I'd sell it and move on. Plenty of cool old chronos with Valjoux and Landeron movements. I'd stick with them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

While I appreciate what Andrew has said,I`d say if you like it it`s was worth getting it repaired, you could send it to Roy or Steve for them to assess how much work it needs & if they say it`s not economical at least you`ll know, Steve recently relaced a main spring on a Sorna Bullshead I owned. The fact that it runs even for a short time is encouraging :wink2:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The movements from Ebauches Bettlach were the cheapest movements made in Switzerland in the 60's and 70â€™s. In the early 70's the movements were used in watches made to compete with cheap Asian quartz watches. The movements were made to be not serviceable and EB didnâ€™t make any spareparts.

If the movements are complete and working, they can be serviced, but if parts are missing or broken you have to find another movement to take parts from.

Ebauches Bettlach SA was owned by ETA and closed down in the mid 70â€™s.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Livius de Balzac said:


> The movements from Ebauches Bettlach were the cheapest movements made in Switzerland in the 60's and 70â€™s. In the early 70's the movements were used in watches made to compete with cheap Asian quartz watches. The movements were made to be not serviceable and EB didnâ€™t make any spareparts.
> 
> If the movements are complete and working, they can be serviced, but if parts are missing or broken you have to find another movement to take parts from.
> 
> Ebauches Bettlach SA was owned by ETA and closed down in the mid 70â€™s.


 :thumbsup: Thanks for that, just the info I was looking for. I have a soft spot for these oldies so as Mac says it's off to Steve to see if he can work his magic.

(After applying a bit of ahem gentle percussive persuasion it seems to have started running, so fingers crossed)


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Steve has loads of mine exactly the same and I will let him know he can take parts from mine if needed as I have a few non runners so I am sure we can work somnething out mate,In fact a better idea may be I have exactly the same watch as yours and if you want it its a runner and its yours for Â£50


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

After getting it running this afternoon it has now given up the ghost :angry2:



sonyman said:


> Steve has loads of mine exactly the same and I will let him know he can take parts from mine if needed as I have a few non runners so I am sure we can work somnething out mate,In fact a better idea may be I have exactly the same watch as yours and if you want it its a runner and its yours for Â£50


 :good: Thanks for the offer but I have just seen something else I fancy  so it is going back for a refund.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

How much did you pay if its cheap enough I may take it for spares it will have to be cheap though


----------

